# Density



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have made a 50 % water change recently.After it I am seeing that the density has fallen to 1.017.What may be the consequences??The fish in it is a Cleaner Wrasse.But after the water change i am finding out that the Cleaner Wrasse is not lively as before.And it has also stoppped eating...........
Thanx for replying.........


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds a bit drastic for the wrasse. I'm thinking the wrasse is also reacting to something else like the stress of the water change if not done smoothly. How long has it been since it ate? 5 minutes, 5 hours or 5 days? If it has been 5 days are you saying that you did absolutely nothing to bring the salinity back up? If so, why not? You don't mention what the salinity was BEFORE the water change, without knowing that all guesses are just guesses. What if I'm going on and on only to find out you kept it at 1.018 before the water change, then I find out it only dropped one point? What steps have you done to increase the salinity? Why did you not test the water when it was mixing to make sure it was exactly the same as what you took out? Following the manufacturers directions are only suggestions, not exact since many hobbyists keep their water at different salinities.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Previously SG was 1.022.The Cleaner Wrasse has last eaten 2 days before.
The Cleaner Wrasse has died. But Why? I am not sure ,was there any water poisoning?How can I know.Or it has just died of excecive stress.It was in a low SG for about 24 hrs.A few hours(about 6-7 hrs) before death it was going behind corals(skeletons).When it died i found it behind a coral totally coiled up.  
I am very depressed as the Cleaner Wrasse was with me for about 1 year.  
But still I want to find out the reason behind its death...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Moved. Sorry to hear about your wrasse.


----------

